# Best Snails to keep with Shrimps?



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Which are the best snails to keep in a shrimp tank? I know that shrimps eat algae but what I'm concerned about are the other algae that shrimp doesn't eat (like the green stuff on the glass for example).

Any advice or comments will be much appreciated


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i use MTS in my tanks as they only come out out at night provided your not over feeding, they spend most of the day sifting through your substrate.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I've tried lots of different snails because I have the same problem: MTS, nerite, apple, ramshorn, etc. Of all the ones that I tried, I liked horned nerite snails the best. They do an amazing job keeping the tank walls clean and they are nice and small for a shrimp tank. And cute too! For my 8 gallon, I only need two (if even). The Menagerie usually has them in stock. Call and ask first. They are very sensitive so you have to acclimitize them for a very long time... drip method... over several hours. I found that when I acclimitized them too quickly, I would get one or two die on me. This is even the case if you switch them from one tank to another. After that, they seem rather hardy and seem to be fine with water changes.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

BA oakville had some the last time i was there, cool looking little guys.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think snails attack shrimp. but my assassin snails look pretty badass around my cherry shrimp


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

My cherries Like to hitch a ride on my assassin while he is hunting. They use him like a conveyor belt and clean the glass as it moves past. When he does take another snail down they join in the feast.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

bedpan said:


> My cherries Like to hitch a ride on my assassin while he is hunting. They use him like a conveyor belt and clean the glass as it moves past. When he does take another snail down they join in the feast.


Wow that sounds cool.... So I guess assasin snails are fine around shrimps...
Guess what I found baby snails on my tank already (cycling for around 2 weeks now). Im not sure what kind of snails they are though coz theyre super tiny


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

bedpan said:


> My cherries Like to hitch a ride on my assassin while he is hunting. They use him like a conveyor belt and clean the glass as it moves past. When he does take another snail down they join in the feast.


That sounds awesome! will look for it, and maybe capture it.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

archgop said:


> Wow that sounds cool.... So I guess assasin snails are fine around shrimps...
> Guess what I found baby snails on my tank already (cycling for around 2 weeks now). Im not sure what kind of snails they are though coz theyre super tiny


Assassins are fine with pretty much any shrimps.

As for your "baby snails", it sounds like pest pond snails. Those always appear out of nowhere. They'll take over your tank in no time.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> Assassins are fine with pretty much any shrimps.
> 
> As for your "baby snails", it sounds like pest pond snails. Those always appear out of nowhere. They'll take over your tank in no time.


Oh... So more reason for me to get assasin snails.... 
Can I keep nerite snails with assasin snails?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

By tranceaddict at 2011-04-12


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

archgop said:


> Can I keep nerite snails with assasin snails?


Definitely not. The assassins will go for them first.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually I find my assassins somewhat picky and they leave nerites, spixies and apples alone. A ramshorn is devoured like a good steak and MTS is eaten when there's nothing else around. Perhaps mine are gourmets??


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> Definitely not. The assassins will go for them first.


Even if my nerites are double the size of the assasins?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My assassins eat spixis and nerites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I keep brigs (apple/mystery) snails with my shrimps...they clean up what is not eaten and babies like to ride on their shells all the time. I also have some ramshorns, but they tend to eat my plants, so I sold them all. I have some assassins too in a couple of the tanks to keep pond snails at bay.


----------

